
Libc++ Has Landed - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwNjA
======
dmit
Here's a video from the 2010 LLVM Developers' Meeting that introduces libc++
and shows how it builds upon new features introduced in C++11:
<http://devimages.apple.com/llvm/videos/LibC++.mov> (16:36, 42MB)

Slides: <http://llvm.org/devmtg/2010-11/Hinnant-libcxx.pdf>

------
CJefferson
Just to say, libc++ is already packaged with recent versions of xcode.

One reason I find this particularly exciting is that as Apple funds a lot of
the clang and libc++ development, non-OSX support is not a top priority for
them (although patches are greatfully received).

I wasn't sure if there would be the motivation to get libc++ running, and keep
it running, on other OSes. I assume this move will ensure libc++ keeps moving.
One advantage is that there aren't that many OS specific bits, and they tend
not to change that much over time.

